# The internet is for porn



## Vriska (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh my god, this is so funny. [video=youtube;--STcZJwobA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--STcZJwobA[/video]

This is by far my favorite video on youtube.

EDIT: NSFW, and the song is by Avenue Q.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow, this is old...


----------



## PATROL (Nov 19, 2010)

Seen this but in World of warcraft version ages ago. It was better in my opinion


----------



## Willow (Nov 19, 2010)

This is pretty old yea, and I've seen like, several versions of it. 

Also, Phoenix Wright Schadenfreude.


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 20, 2010)

hahahaha that was so funny. pure awesome


----------



## Aleu (Nov 21, 2010)

Willow said:


> This is pretty old yea, and I've seen like, several versions of it.
> 
> Also, Phoenix Wright Schadenfreude.


 this was more interesting. I can relate :V


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 22, 2010)

I HATE Avenue Q


----------

